# Desert Eagle Kill !  (warning! Graphic)



## McCormick hunter (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys I hope the pictures come thru as this is my first post.

  I got this buck Wednesday evening in McCormick county S.C. , while hunting the down wind side of a food plot this deer came in and began feeding on acorns at 40yds . I was hunting from a Summit hang on and a 24' stick ladder .
  The pistol is a .44 Desert Eagle with a 10" barrel and red dot optic launching Hornady 240grn XTPs . I was shooting for the base of the skull but the deer turned slightly and was struck just in front of the left ear . Needless to say there was no tracking involved ! I have enjoyed everyones posts and pictures and wanted to share this with folks that share the pistol hunting challenge . I have killed several deer with handguns including the .44 IMI , S&W 629 , and a .45 cal 1911 . The Desert Eagles are a bit heavy so I use a shooting stick, this is a very accurate combination .Now I can focus on getting my youngest daughter her first deer ! 
Thanks for such a great forum .


----------



## fishtail (Oct 15, 2011)

I probably can't, can't describe the picture but gonna try to as it being great, very good goin' and envious!
I don't care much for prompting a picture for the pose, that photo says it all. Very natural and complete.
Thanks for posting!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice buck and nice gun!


----------



## fatbeeman (Oct 16, 2011)

*deer*

nice deer, that's some skill with a auto. I am not that steady.
Don


----------



## wilber85 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow great shot!


----------



## McCormick hunter (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for for the complements ! Handgun hunting is definitely a challenge , that's what puts the fire back in hunting. I enjoy rifle hunting as much as anyone but when you go into the woods with a pistol you are forced to use more "woodsman ship" . I have taken many deer with bow and arrow but the older I get the more I enjoy handgun hunting . Guys , every chance  that you get take a kid hunting , Pass on your knowledge , take time to teach the what where's  and why's . America is changing and needs more people brought up with the values we were taught . 

McCormick hunter


----------



## nickE10mm (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome job, sir!!  Great pic and great shot.


----------



## ambush80 (Oct 17, 2011)

Lights out..... nice shot.  Great deer.  MMMMMMMMMMdeermeat.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nice buck. Congrats


----------



## trial&error (Oct 18, 2011)

nice shot and I sure hope I don't get on your bad side.  40 yd in the head.


----------

